# [SOLVED] Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

Greetings, I have recently obtained this toshiba p300 from a friend and after trying to game on it I decided it would be a good thing to open it up to clean the gpu/cpu fan from all it's dust it must have been accumulated over the months. Hell why not even put some new thermal compound on gpu and cpu at the same time!

Guess what, my experience went well... at first. 
I disassembled the thing in a few minutes then reached for the heatsink module.

Here is a picture of what I had









The red circles are some kind of cushions that were there and look somewhat like thermal compound but unlike anything I ever seen in my whole life. The pink circle is basic thermal compound.

I decided to reapply thermal paste in the two major spots on my laptop. (the pink circle and the red circle to it's right)
I reassembled my laptop then went to try gaming on it. At first I had a major difference on performance, constant 60fps instead of the usual 20.

After only two games. CRASH computer reboots itself.
I tried checking temps they went up to 64C. Which isnt good at all.
I opened my laptop again, figured I either put too much thermal paste or not enough. 

At my surprise when I opened it again, only the cpu had thermal compound spread on it, the compound on the gpu chip was barely touching the heatsink.
I guess I shouldnt had removed that thermal pad thingy but now I need to find a solution or some place where they sell this kind of paste so I can open once again my laptop and fix it for good.

So basically what I am asking is : Where do I buy this compound thing I never saw in my life?

Hope you didn'T fall asleep, hope you will help me with my quest!

Cheers!

David


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

those look like thermal pads. you can get them from ebay use the same thickness that was on their originally.


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

uh oh. I don't remember what the original size was.. I'd have to google a bit for that information. And do you think any computer shops could actually have these handy? This is kind of a pressing matter.

Let me know! 
Cheers!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

they might have them. give them a call and see.


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

pad thickness is about 3mm, I will buy some tomorrow and post on whether it fixed my issue or not.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

ok keep us posted.


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

I could not find a store that carried thermal pads and since I had to ship something from the internets I did some googling.

Some people said they had replaced their thermal pads by this

http://www.amazon.com/Arctic-Silver...mpound/dp/B0007Y836W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

any ideas if this would be able to fill a 2mm gap? how does this thing work? 
What I read so far is that it expands throughout time reaching it's "nirvana" after about 300 hours of heat. 

Can someone inform me on this?

Thanks!

David


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*



Viau said:


> I could not find a store that carried thermal pads and since I had to ship something from the internets I did some googling.
> 
> Some people said they had replaced their thermal pads by this
> 
> ...


trying to fill the gap with thermal compound would act as an insulator instead of transferring the heat. i would not use that. check ebay they have the pads you said earlier that it was 3mm gap now you say 2mm?


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*



oscer1 said:


> trying to fill the gap with thermal compound would act as an insulator instead of transferring the heat. i would not use that. check ebay they have the pads you said earlier that it was 3mm gap now you say 2mm?


thanks for you reply 
well the pad I need to buy is hard to find if I want it within a week, I need a website that sells good ones and all i found for these criteras is startech ones which are too thin and apparently are really bad.. 2mm is an approximation of course. but I'm pretty sure that 3mm is too much. I will continue looking for that information throughout the day tmrw to make sure I make the right choice.

I'm just not sure on why people say this is such a great solution, it looks like it revolutionizes how compounds work and looks like a really promising product. Can'T really find info on how they work (good source)
All I found is that product information on amazon and reviews. I have seen someone saying that they used that for an p305 toshiba satellite (for cpu tho)..
Information is mixed everywhere, tying to gather as much as possible before I buy because I'd really like to make this laptop as cool as it can be.

Hope you still feel like helping me out, or directing me at the right place for that.

I'll still update this topic until it is resolved for further reference if people encounter the same kind of issue with their laptop.

Cheers!

David


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

i would try ebay for the pads they seem to be cheap enough.


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

I bought some, now I just need to wait for them to arrive..


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba P300 heating problems, tried a few things, got worst.*

So I got the thermal pads and fixed changed every thermal pad for new ones. 
I ordered 1.5mm pads from ebay and replaced all of the pads.
I noticed that I would had needed two different thicknesses. I edited the picture I provided so I can be more precise









The two colors are the different thicknesses. 
The orange is for 1mm
And the red one is 1.5mm
I did changed them all for 1.5mm and I have a nice 40c idle, 58c intense gaming.

So, this is resolved 
Hop this helps other people out there with the same problem..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting your solution


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

great job, well done


----------

